# Ribs with Ddogs rub 2



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

When I opened the bag, the fine grind was different. I tried a taste, sweet and a little heat afterwards.
I cooked 2 racks, one rubbed with Ddog's rub, the other with another rub.
I did the 311 method.
Before I foiled, I couldn't believe the color!
Itook a pic before I foiled,Ddog's is on the right.
I barely sauced them out of the foil(I guess we'll call it a 31&1/2!
It had great bark, moist, nice smoke flavor(by the way I used Hickory,Pear, and a little Apple at the end.
This was the Original rub!
Ddog I myself think your'e on to something :!: 
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>
http://img87.imageshack.us/slideshow/pl ... 58dqk.smil


Hey bud.........hows about another free sample 8-[ 
Good stuff :!:  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## cleglue (May 27, 2006)

Puff,

Your ribs look good.  I agree with you concerning ddog's rub.  My ribs also had a nice bark.


----------



## Puff1 (May 27, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> Your ribs look good.  I agree with you concerning ddog's rub.  My ribs also had a nice bark.


Sorry I didn't post on your'e rib cook  
I'm still workin' through the E-mail #-o 
I think with that fine grind, he might be on to something 8-[


----------



## The Missing Link (May 28, 2006)

puff nice looking ribs. but what the heck was that on the side were was the beans?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

ribs look great puff, juicy and good smoke ring.  Congrats.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 28, 2006)

Wow Puff, those are some of the best looking ribs ever! Great job!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

Wooo Hooooooo!  Let's eat!


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> puff nice looking ribs. but what the heck was that on the side were was the beans?


Thanks guy's :!: 

M.L., thats Broccoli salad, it is awesome!
I'll post the recipe :!:
No beans this time :-( 
What the hell was I thinking #-o


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 28, 2006)

=D>  =D>  =D> Mmm Ribbage! =P~  =P~  =P~ 
Looks GooooOOOoood!


----------



## The Missing Link (May 28, 2006)

I know what were you thinking. :grin:  The salad sound pretty good.


----------



## Puff1 (May 28, 2006)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I know what were you thinking. :grin:  The salad sound pretty good.


I just posted it under the sides recipes, give it a try :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (May 28, 2006)

mighty fine


----------



## Finney (May 28, 2006)

Good looking ribs Puff.  When you bringing me some?


----------



## WalterSC (May 28, 2006)

Some mighty fine looking ribs there Puff way to go, nice bark!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Some mighty fine looking ribs there Puff way to go, *nice bark*!!


Ruuffff... 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good looking ribs Puff.  When you bringing me some?



Pile of bones...thats all thats left #-o


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks............. :-X


----------



## Puff1 (May 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BURP :!:


----------

